# Quick help on itb setup.



## die hase (May 21, 2007)

So i have these gsxr 1000 itbs but they dont look like anything i have seen in build threads. Did i get the wrong ones? 









I am not using the injectors on the itbs. planning on a 1.8t fuel rail in manifold location.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

die hase said:


> So i have these gsxr 1000 itbs but they dont look like anything i have seen in build threads. Did i get the wrong ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That style isn't popular as they are paired. The older ones can be separated individually so it's easier to get the spacing correct. Personally I'd use the injectors on the ITBs. With a decent standalone management system you could run them staged and thus retain decent idle pulse widths but still have enough fuel to make big power.


----------



## die hase (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the info. will use these until i can get a better setup i guess. can i use all 8 injectors on them? or just run 4?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

die hase said:


> thanks for the info. will use these until i can get a better setup i guess. can i use all 8 injectors on them? or just run 4?


 Either way. What kind of engine management are you going to use. Most decent standalone systems (Megasquirt for sure) give you the option to run staged injection. That way, idle and low end uses one set ( post throttle blade) and the other set is phased in at higher rpms as needed. Factory management even with the necessary chip tune will only let you run 1 set.


----------



## die hase (May 21, 2007)

was deffinetly going to run megasquirt. Just dont know what versian and all that. right now i am finishing up the motor and waiting on cams. then need to make the manifold since i cant find one for these.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Why Even bother running 8 injectors. 4 will be fine


----------



## ratsquid (Jan 18, 2013)

*Variable (squeesebox) boost bottle?*

Because their twinned carbs you'll have more difficulty making the manifold match. they do look nice though a few intercooler silicone hoses should do the job however they might sit a lil high also the more tube you use the more you change the overall area of the carbs, this will affect carb tuning but I wouldn't worry as your adjusting them anyway. 
Just had a thought could you run something similar to a Malossi Macsi off the carbs because I remember tuning bikes and the extra boost if done well was immense plus the fuel saved would be advantageous. dunno how many cc's (FLml) you could fit in the engine bay though.


----------



## die hase (May 21, 2007)

just looked that up and all i find is stuff for scooters and bikes. If its possible i dont think i will be the one to try it. I just want my rabbit to run good on something different than webers. My neighbor has a rabbit on webers and dont want to match him. Yah the manifold will be a pain to make but its very possible. have a connection to a cnc machine and full machine shop. so a little time and it will be done.


----------



## ratsquid (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't blame ya m8 you wouldn't have the space under your hood anyway. Are you putting a scoop 4 the air? Bike parts are cheaper and tend to be reliable. Also what a sound!


----------



## die hase (May 21, 2007)

was going to use a honda civic radiator off to the drivers side to make room in front of the motor. And just make the manifold hold the itbs at a even angle. Really dont want to cut the hood or anything.


----------



## ratsquid (Jan 18, 2013)

dont they have floats in them? putting them on an angle might not be a good idea. mind you Itbs may be different


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

ratsquid said:


> dont they have floats in them? putting them on an angle might not be a good idea. mind you Itbs may be different


 That would be carbs you are thinking of. ITB's are Individual Throttle Bodies and use injectors to provide the fuel.


----------



## ratsquid (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahh. so Itbs are just a bike fuel injectors? I have never worked with anything other than carbs. guess itbs are better on idle then. do they need jetting too or are they just computer controlled?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

ITBs are independent throttle bodies. Many of them come off bikes but not all. They are generally on fuel injected vehicles and that is what differentiates them from carbs.


----------



## Krazy Straw (Jul 5, 2006)

bonesaw said:


> Why Even bother running 8 injectors. 4 will be fine


chances are neither set would have enough flow capacity individually so staged injection with standalone would still be the best use of whats already there


----------



## die hase (May 21, 2007)

How about just using the injector behind the throttle plate? With upgraded injectors. difficult part would be fining the right ones that would fit. Also What management system is recommended for this?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Following this thread OP. looking to do ITBs as well. Already have megasquirt from previous owner bay shave. Is there a recommended ITB setup? DIY thread?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

what motor?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> what motor?


 Sorry, 
2.0l 16v
scirocco intake manifold.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Following this thread OP. looking to do ITBs as well. Already have megasquirt from previous owner bay shave. Is there a recommended ITB setup? DIY thread?


 Looks familiar. Don't use junk, that car is too nice. Best bet IMHO would be direct to head by Jenvey or TWM.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

thats a really sharp looking engine bay, i agree with paul dont skimp out on that one :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Looks familiar. Don't use junk, that car is too nice. Best bet IMHO would be direct to head by Jenvey or TWM.


 Agreed! And sadly steer clear of Extrudabody stuff too. If you have any kind of suspension on the car Extrudabody stuff will shake apart. We nearly burnt a really nice race car to the ground when an Extrudabody fuel rail set up broke and sprayed gas on the header!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have some very choice words about extrudabody...


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Looks familiar. Don't use junk, that car is too nice. Best bet IMHO would be direct to head by Jenvey or TWM.


 Yeah, I would not do it if its dangerous/risky. Just researching now. 

On Jenvey site, I dont see a kit for VW, is it another make being used? 

Any links?

And if its not a DIY due to expertise, is there any particular skills /type of technician I should look for?

The car wont be a daily, but I would take it in long trips for shows hopefully.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can diy the install of a professional set of itbs. I would not recommend diy/bike throttles on a car of this level. 

I found direct to head on Jenveys site yesterday. http://www.jenvey.co.uk/home/direct...y-dynamics/vw-16v-direct-to-head-45mm-dbvw-45


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^Thank you!

Beyond that kit, I need a manifold, trumpets, some sort of air cleaner/protection. Anything else?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That one is itb/manifold in one (direct to head). Would need fuel lines, fpr, horns, plenum and/or filter, etc. 

Hayward performance sells some kits in the us also. Cant remember if its twm or jenvey anymore.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> We nearly burnt a really nice race car to the ground when an Extrudabody fuel rail set up broke and sprayed gas on the header!


  god-damn!!


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

I would highly recommend TWM over Jenvey from first hand experience.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

frechem said:


> I would highly recommend TWM over Jenvey from first hand experience.


 Thanks. So TWM is now Borla? This kit the one?

http://www.borlainduction.com/ThrottleBody/16_valve_vw.html


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Looks like they got bought out by Borla.


----------

